# Can I chew gum during prep?



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

using the gatorade/mirolax prep...very sweet...trying to help prevent nausea with gum..i can chew gum, right?


----------



## Leah1980 (Sep 6, 2004)

No you can't.


----------



## corin (Oct 9, 2004)

Why not?


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

why not...was told i could have hard candies? thought gum would be ok?


----------



## Leah1980 (Sep 6, 2004)

I couldn't have anything at all. So that's what I though you couldn't have anything either. Leah


----------



## leoandoreosmom (Oct 13, 2004)

I do not see any reason why you can't chew gum. After all, you are not going to swallow it are you?  I would imagine that you would not be able to do so after midnight.Chew away!


----------

